# 2008 PSE xforce ss two different size modules?



## bigfelllla12 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey, I have a xforce super short with 8692T9 module on the top and 8692B7 on the bottom. I bought from my neighbor which is a experience hunter it shoots great just wondering why it would be like this? and if I need to change it I also want to possible make the draw length longer and what spot I should have the draw stop pin at with the two different modules I have on right now it's on the 8 of the 70% row any info on this bow would be great I know it's too small for me but as it is right now I'm very accurate out to 60 yards hadn't shot anything longer. Thanks


----------



## bigfelllla12 (Sep 28, 2014)

...


----------



## bigfelllla12 (Sep 28, 2014)

...


----------



## Wpreslar (Aug 8, 2014)

Before I got a bit more educated on my X-Force, I had the 7' modules on my bow and put the draw stop on 28-70% spot because if felt like it increased the letoff. In return I got terrible broad head flight and jacked sight pin spacing to hit on target. Fletched arrows flew decent, but a bare shaft would be way tail low and hit nowhere close to fletched arrows.


----------



## bigfelllla12 (Sep 28, 2014)

Alright do you know anything about different size modules being a normal thing?


----------



## yanny (Mar 7, 2011)

That is weird. I can't say I have heard of intentionally using mismatched modules. I have shot that same bow for years with the 8 mods with the string on the positive post to give me 28.5 + draw length. The draw stop set to the appropriate hole marked with an 8 for 70% let off. Very easy bow to tune when the cams are timed properly.

I don't see how the cams could be timed properly set up with different mods.


----------

